# Who posted Claussen like Pickle recipe?



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

I can't remember who posted the recipe, but I love it! It's a fridge pickle, but I was wondering if it would be good canned since I want to have them for year round use from the cukes I grow. Help please 

Cindy


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

Critter Keeper said:


> I can't remember who posted the recipe, but I love it! It's a fridge pickle, but I was wondering if it would be good canned since I want to have them for year round use from the cukes I grow. Help please
> 
> Cindy


I think you are refering to the recipe I posted some time back. I doubt very much that you would like the results of water-bathing these pickles---They would lose all of their crispness. If you just store them in the fridge they will last for a couple of months. The Clausens in the market are always stored in a refrigerated area and not in the pickle/olive aisle.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

I posted a recipe I use for a Clausen type pickle ...maybe a year or 2 ago. This is a recipe that takes several days to ferment, then can be stored in a refrigerator. I haven't made them for 2 years...will maybe get time to make some this season....thanks for the reminder !

Charlie


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

Manny,
Could you please post your refrigerator pickle recipe ? I'd like to try it this summer. Thanks !


----------



## TxCloverAngel (Jun 20, 2005)

ditto!  I missed it!


----------



## Manny (Dec 26, 2003)

Sparkey said:


> Manny,
> Could you please post your refrigerator pickle recipe ? I'd like to try it this summer. Thanks !


Here is how I make my pickles, be sure to follow the ratios. 

1) Wash and remove both ends of the pickling cukes.
2) Use a mandolin slicer, set to 1/4 inch slice, to slice the cukes lengthwise and discard the first and last slice (too much peel).
3) Place all slices in a large container, cover with a solution of calcium chloride and water, at a ratio of 1 tbsp per gallon of water, and refrigerate overnight.

Next morning

4) Boil 2 quarts of water and allow them to cool.
5) Make your pickle liquid in a separate container as follows:
3 cups boiled and cooled water	
1/2 cup white vinegar	
2 tbsp pickling salt	
1 1/2 tbsp sugar
Stir to dissolve
6) In each jar, fill with drained sliced cucumbers and add:
1 garlic clove, peeled & diced
1/8 tsp dill seed
1/4 tsp mustard seed
1/16 tsp red pepper flakes
7) Fill each jar with liquid to within 1/8 inch of top and seal.
8) Place jar in refrigerator and shake jar once a day for three days to mix up the spices.
9) Eat and enjoy!

Note: 
The calcium chloride was purchased from "Bulk Reef Supply" and it's pharmaceutical grade. You have to buy a gallon at a time but I plan to make these pickles for a long, long time. You may be able to substitute pickling lime but I have not tried it.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My recipe is 
2 quarts water, boiled with a cup and a half white vinegar, 1/2 cup sugar and 1/3 cup canning salt. boil 5 minutes and let cool.
I pack the cukes in jars, quartered, and stuff the jar full with dill heads and sliced garlic, top off with the brine, and refrigerate at least 24 hours. Every one loves these. 
I use lots of garlic, and just cut the roots off the dill, and stuff the whole thing in.

I want to make the crisp canned pickles this year, using lime


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

These are good recipes, including the refrig one...

CINNAMON RED HOT CUCUMBER PICKLES 
7 lbs. large cucumbers 
1 cup lime 
1 cup vinegar 
Red food coloring 
1 TBSP Alum 
2 cups vinegar 
10 cups sugar 
8 cinnamon sticks 
1 small package of Red Hots (Brach's Imperials are best) 
Peel, seed, and slice cucumbers. Soak in 1 cup lime and 1 gallon water for 24 hours.Drain well and wash several times with clear water. Wash, soak, covered with ice water for 3 hours.Drain. 
Mix 1 cup vinegar, 
1 bottle red food coloring, 
alum, and water to cover. 
Pour over the cucumbers and simmer for 2 hours.Pour off. 
Bring to a boil, 2 cups vinegar, 2 cups water, 10 cups sugar, cinnamon sticks, and red hots. Pour over cucumbers and let stand 24 hours. Pour off syrup and bring to a boil, pour over cucumbers in jars and seal. 
I waterbath mine.This recipe is great for those big cucumbers that you can't do anything else with. They are pretty in rings, or they can be made into spears. I do mine in big crocks. I have been lucky to find old crocks around here at auctions. At Christmas, cut material into circles, pink the edges, put on jar with ring, tie ribbons on bottle.Makes nice gifts. 
------------------------- 
ICE BOX PICKLES 
5 cups sugar 
4 cups vinegar 
1/4 cup canning salt or 3 TBSP 
5-6 large cucumbers, sliced 
1 1/2 teaspoons celery seed 
1 1/2 teaspoons mustard seed 
Bring mixture to a boil and let cool. Pour over the cucumbers.Keep in the refrigerator. In a day or two, cucumbers are ready to eat. When you are running low, add more sliced cucumbers to the jar. You can also add sliced onions and peppers as well to the mixture. 
--------------------------------- 
Sweet Lime Pickles 

Slice large cucumbers in slices, approx. 1 gallon of slices. 
Cover with solution of 1gallon water and 1 cup lime. 
Let stand overnight. Drain cucumbers, Wash in several 
cold washings. Cover in ice cold water and let stand for 3 hours. 
Drain well. 
Cover with vinegar solution of 4 pounds sugar, 
1 quart of white vinegar, 
1 teaspoon celery seeds, 
1 teaspoon canning salt, 
1 teaspoon ground cloves and 
1 teaspoon of pickling spices 
.Let stand overnight. In the morning, put in a big pot (I use my canner for this) 
and cook 45 minutes at a low simmer. Put in jars and seal. This is my favorite recipe. I usually put mine in a big crock to start. You can tint the 
vinegar solution with a couple drops of green food coloring if you want them to look 
real pretty. I use a boiling water bath for a few minutes on mine to make sure the jars 
seal well. I always feel safer doing this


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

Sparkey said:


> I posted a recipe I use for a Clausen type pickle ...maybe a year or 2 ago. This is a recipe that takes several days to ferment, then can be stored in a refrigerator. I haven't made them for 2 years...will maybe get time to make some this season....thanks for the reminder !
> 
> Charlie


Charlie,
Maybe it was your recipe. Could you post it again?



Manny said:


> Here is how I make my pickles, be sure to follow the ratios.
> 
> 1) Wash and remove both ends of the pickling cukes.
> 2) Use a mandolin slicer, set to 1/4 inch slice, to slice the cukes lengthwise and discard the first and last slice (too much peel).
> ...


Manny,
This isn't the one I have, but it's very close. I only started canning last year, so i'm still learning. If I added alum or something else, do you think maybe they would be crispy enough after water bathing? They don't have to be as crispy as the fridge pickle as long as they aren't just soggy. I just love the taste and would like to put up enough of them to last until next cuke season.



beaglebiz said:


> My recipe is
> 2 quarts water, boiled with a cup and a half white vinegar, 1/2 cup sugar and 1/3 cup canning salt. boil 5 minutes and let cool.
> I pack the cukes in jars, quartered, and stuff the jar full with dill heads and sliced garlic, top off with the brine, and refrigerate at least 24 hours. Every one loves these.
> I use lots of garlic, and just cut the roots off the dill, and stuff the whole thing in.
> ...


beaglebiz,
This recipe sounds good too, I will have to try it out...can you tell we love pickles around here  You mentioned using lime. Would that make a fridge pickle recipe crispy when canned? Still a newby at this.



GrannyG said:


> These are good recipes, including the refrig one...
> 
> CINNAMON RED HOT CUCUMBER PICKLES
> 7 lbs. large cucumbers
> ...


GrannyG,
These sound delish also! Thanks, I will give them a try.

Cindy


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

quote: 
beaglebiz,
This recipe sounds good too, I will have to try it out...can you tell we love pickles around here You mentioned using lime. Would that make a fridge pickle recipe crispy when canned? Still a newby at this

thats what I hope....I have the lime, and there was another post out here with folks discussing the crispness of the pickles.


----------



## Critter Keeper (Nov 1, 2007)

thats what I hope....I have the lime, and there was another post out here with folks discussing the crispness of the pickles.[/QUOTE]

beaglebiz,

Me too. Here's the recipe that I have:

Claussen Like Refrigerator Pickles

Boil a pot of tap water and let it cool to room temperature. In a bowl mix and dissolve the pickle liquid in the following ratio.

Pickle Liquid:
3 1/2 C. water, boiled and cooled
1/2 C. white vinegar
2 1/2 Tbsp. pickling salt
1 1/2 Tbsp. sugar

For each jar:
Sliced pickling cucumbers to fill jar
1 garlic clove, peeled and diced
1/8 Tsp. dill seed
1/4 Tsp. mustard seed
1/16 Tsp. red pepper flakes
3 Allspice

Put spices and garlic in bottom of any jar that has a screw lid and add the cucumbers. Fill the jar with pickle liquid, place the lid on the jar and shake to disperse the spices. Set upside down on the counter away from sunlight and heat. Let sit two days flipping the jar either upright or upside down each day then refrigerate.


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

clausen type dill pickles

1 gallon jar
pickling cucumbers
12 fresh dill flower heads or
2 tbsp dried dill weed and
2 tbspdried dill seed
10 to 12 cloves garlic
6 to 8 peppercorns
1/4 cup vinegar
1/2 cup pickling salt 
1 1/2 quarts water (I use distilled)

In a one gallon jar add pickling cucumbers. 
Rinse but do not wash the cucumbers.
Add dill flower heads or dried dill weed & seed,
garlic and peppercorns and vinegar. 
Disslove pickling salt in water and add to jar. Fill with water to near jar shoulder & add weight to keep cucmbers under the brine.

Fermentaion sequence:
1) Clear brine - no cloudiness for 1-3 days
2) Cloudy brine with gas formation, 2-3 days
3) Cloudy brine - no gas formation, 5-6 days

Pickles are ready to eat after 10-11 days
Refrigerate pickles if you don't want to process them.

To process the pickles:

Fill clean, sterilized qt. jars with pickles to within 1/2 inch of top. 
Wipe, seal, & process in a hot water bath at 170 degrees
for 15 minutes. Remove & place on towel in a draft free area.
Let jars stand for 12 hrs. Label & date. Sore in a dark, cool area.


----------



## Karen (Apr 17, 2002)

Remember, if you post your recipes to the Cookbook, the recipe will never get lost and will be easy to find. :thumb:


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

Sparkey said:


> clausen type dill pickles
> 
> 1 gallon jar
> pickling cucumbers
> ...


This is the one I have been looking for! Thanks so much for posting it!


----------



## Sparkey (Oct 23, 2004)

I planted 5 hills of pickling cukes...hope they yield enough for salads & a couple gal. of pickles.
Hope yours turn out well...I've never had a bad batch !


----------



## VICKI1 (Jul 23, 2004)

..These recipes look amazing...I can't wait for fresh cukes so I can try them. Thank you all for sharing!!


----------

